# Gold in Computer monitors?



## TBox (May 1, 2007)

I recently started a recycling business for computers and electronics to get my supply of gold to come in faster and cheaper. Alot of people are more then willing to give me their monitors for free, because local dumps charge a $5 fee to take them. Is there any gold in them that makes taking them worthwhile? Also is there any special precautions I should take when I start to break them down for recycling. 

Thanks alot for the forum i have learned a great amount of info from all of you and hope to share some of mine when I get into it more.


----------



## jimdoc (May 1, 2007)

I look at monitors as a hassle, and only take them when they
come with a system or other stuff I want. They take up alot of
space as you will get a bunch quick. And like you said alot of
townships charge to pick them up. I myself would say stay away 
from them if you can. Where would you get rid of the unwanted
parts when you are through with them? That is what you need
to figure out first. I could take them to my old house down in the
city where they take any trash, they have taken at least a dozen
or more at a time, but it is a hassle taking them down there.
I get rid of all my metal and plastic at a junkyard, as the cars
get shredded and they recycle the metal and plastic. They don't
want the monitors in the cars though.
If anybody else thinks they are worth messing with let us know.


----------



## jimdoc (May 2, 2007)

Also you must be careful that you don't break the tube
as it will impode. I had a huge TV tube implode on me
as I was standing over it, and it sounded like a bomb.
Luckily I only got a few little cuts, but it could have been
a whole lot worse, it was a 35 inch tube.


----------



## Fever (May 2, 2007)

Monitors, like all of the other electronics we scrap, do have limited PGM's, but they are in very small amounts. I recycle monitors, by taking apart all of the circuit boards, copper grounding wires, etc., but you have to be very careful. Some monitors can store an electrical charge which needs to be discharged prior to handling. Also, there are relatively safe ways to vent the vacuum in the tube, but it's really not necessary.

My local junk yard takes them for free. When I asked what they did with them, they said that the copper refineries buy them by the truckload, strip them down to the tubes, and add the glass to their melts as a flux (silicon) and as a secondary source for lead, cadmium, and copper. I've always laughed at the places that charge to "dispose" of them for you. Most larger junk/scrap yards know who to sell them to and make a bit of profit, since they are taking them for free.

Here's a very detailed link on the details surrounding the discharging and venting of the tube. This can still be dangerous, so be careful, and always wear safety glasses and a face shield if available....

http://repairfaq.ece.drexel.edu/sam/crtfaq.htm#crtsdc

Good luck

Fever


----------



## Never_Evil (Oct 6, 2007)

Hopefully this picture will help in any efforts of monitor recycling.


----------



## keith (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi,

Here in missouri we have only one place to properly dispose of the montor tubes, but the plant charges to take them. the Person I talked to at the dept. of natural resources said they charge anywhere from 100 to 150 dollars a ton for the glass tubes and use them as flux for lead refining/recycling car batteries. So when you find somplace to take them for disposal and they charge you to take them then you know why. I dont know how many tubes make a ton, but I am sure there may be some profit in collecting them, Breaking them down for the plastic, and other items, copper etc. is a bonus. Has there been any real discussion on de-manufacturing monitor's here in the forum.  

keith


----------

